# Tank for eVic-VTC Mini



## reaperVR (3/7/17)

Hey guys,

So I had a issue where my eVic-VTC Mini's Tron-s tank was leaking a lot of juice, and I was not really enjoying the tank either, so now I'm looking at getting at new tank that will fit my VTC and will "work" properly on it.

So far I'm interested in getting the _Uwell Crown III Tank_, I'm just not sure on the quality of the tank and whether it would work on the VTC or not?

Any thoughts and advice pairing the two ?

Suggestions on other tanks are welcome too.


----------



## Greyz (3/7/17)

reaperVR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I had a issue where my eVic-VTC Mini's Tron-s tank was leaking a lot of juice, and I was not really enjoying the tank either, so now I'm looking at getting at new tank that will fit my VTC and will "work" properly on it.
> 
> ...



The Crown III is a great tank, I have a few mates who have them, the only issue I foresee is the available wattage from the eVic Mini. The coils in the Crown need about 65t to 75W before they start to shine and at 65-75W the eVic mini battery isn't going to last you long at all.

If you can build I would suggest a nice single coil RTA, they require alot less power than these dual coil RTA's so you should get decent battery life out of your eVic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## reaperVR (3/7/17)

Greyz said:


> The Crown III is a great tank, I have a few mates who have them, the only issue I foresee is the available wattage from the eVic Mini. The coils in the Crown need about 65t to 75W before they start to shine and at 65-75W the eVic mini battery isn't going to last you long at all.
> 
> If you can build I would suggest a nice single coil RTA, they require alot less power than these dual coil RTA's so you should get decent battery life out of your eVic.




Cool, thanks.
I can't build yet but willing to learn and start somewhere.

Will look at the Single Coil RTA options available, any suggestions on good RTA Tanks?

Thanks again.


----------



## Heino13 (3/7/17)

I have a serpent works great on this mod. Single coil builds. Easy to work on and there is a great vid for wicking

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/7/17)

reaperVR said:


> Cool, thanks.
> I can't build yet but willing to learn and start somewhere.
> 
> Will look at the Single Coil RTA options available, any suggestions on good RTA Tanks?
> ...


Merlin mini, 24mm has both dual coil deck and single coil one.
I run one on a single 18650 iJoy Solo mini, good flavour and batt life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/7/17)

reaperVR said:


> Cool, thanks.
> I can't build yet but willing to learn and start somewhere.
> 
> Will look at the Single Coil RTA options available, any suggestions on good RTA Tanks?
> ...


As mentioned the Merlin Mini has both single and dual decks. I have a Merlin Mini and besides it emptying the 2ml tank quite quickly I can't fault it.
The Ammit 25 is an excellent single coil option, I purchased 1 at our DVF meet and the flavour is the best of any single coil RTA I've tried this far. Ammit 25 is 3ml and comes with an extension tune and glass to make it 5ml.


Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon13 (4/7/17)

The VTC mini is a machine! I must admit that ever since I went dual-cell, I've been ignoring old Darth.

I ran an iJust2, Melo 2 and Smok TFV8 Baby Beast on mine.

The eLeaf products work well on it, not nearly as well as the Baby Beast.

The Baby Beast is a great option, RBA is great if you can figure out how not to make it leak. It took a while to figure but once you have it, its easy going. If you go stock coils, I recommend X4 coil, good balance of clouds, flavour, battery use and of course, thirst.

I have also heard from friends that the Ultimo is quite decent on it.

Keep in mind 22mm tanks sit flush, a 24mm will have an overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

A tank that I really enjoy with my VTC Mini is the OBS Crius as well as the UD Goblin v1 and v3. I had an issue with the OBS Engine not screwing down all the way and the gap leaves it open to wobbling (had the same problem with the UD Bellus). As @Vaporeon13 has mentioned, try to stay within the 22mm diameter or you'll get a bit of overhang unless you're using a silicone sleeve on the mod, then you won't notice it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (4/7/17)

I have the Ammit Single Coil tank - plug and play
No leaks, easy to coil and wick, tons of flava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperVR (4/7/17)

Thank guys, @herb1 @BumbleBee @Vaporeon13 @Greyz @blujeenz @Heino13.

I see that there is a special on the UD Golbin mini V3 for R399 which I think is a pretty good buy?

Will start of by buying some pre-built coils.
Still need to get all the tools so that I can start building my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13 (4/7/17)

College has one. And he can't get wicking right on v3. Numerous videos watched still leaking everytime he refills
Also small capacity. Refills often 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/7/17)

reaperVR said:


> I see that there is a special on the UD Golbin mini V3 for R399 which I think is a pretty good buy?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Greyz (4/7/17)

blujeenz said:


>



I got to agree with ambitions the Merlin Mini wins that fight. I owned a Goblin Mini v3 and gifted it to my mate. Its a lovely tank but it gets quite hot. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperVR (4/7/17)

blujeenz said:


>




Thanks for the video @blujeenz, very informative and helpful. The video has made me decided on the Merlin rather.



Greyz said:


> I got to agree with ambitions the Merlin Mini wins that fight. I owned a Goblin Mini v3 and gifted it to my mate. Its a lovely tank but it gets quite hot.



After watching that video I have to agree, a few things I like more about the Merlin.

Question now, are there any local stores that stock the Rainbow or Gold Merlin ?


----------

